# Ceiling - orientation of drywall



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, on the thickness of the board and if having a water based texture applied for the spans, Table 2, I think......? Read the footnotes too; http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-2010.html

Gary


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Why are you adding strapping to the joists?

Andy.


----------



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

perpendicular to the strapping. The strapping is the new joist..


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm replacing the strapping what was there before. Also it makes running wires through the ceiling easier. 
Is strapping not normal practice?


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

Personally I have never used strapping, in my life time(35 years experience Professionally)except for channel. There is no need to fur your joist unless it is to help hide pipes or other intrusions into the plane of the drywall ceiling. If you do fur or channel you will still need to go perpendicular to the those members. It may help with sound, but then that is what channel is for.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd hang directly to the joists unless the strapping is to get around pipes, gas line, etc. Why was the strapping there to begin with?? What type of ceiling was it?


----------

